# My 6-month old puppy is not excited about kibble, loves canned food - do you ever mix the two? What wet food do you use?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am not a fan of canned food, I think it contains too many unnecessary calories and you may have problems with your pup/dog eating their dry food. 

It may be possible your pup doesn't like the HS food you've been feeding-there are a lot of members feeding Purina Pro Plan puppy food-Large Breed formula or Eukanuba puppy food. 
I wouldn't feed a grain free formula though.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

We often put a bit of canned food on top of the kibble and then added water to mix it all around and make a sort of gravy, and it seemed to work just fine. This was probably more me thinking my pup needed it as he was also fine with just his kibble, as my boy was not overly picky. 

Another idea you may want to consider is trying another food to see if your pop likes it more. There are many high quality puppy kibbles available. We used Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy, and I know that many others have posted on this forum with good results with a lot of other puppy foods that worked well for them.

Good luck.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We mix dry and canned Purina Puppy Chow, Large Breed for our puppy. He is now 12 weeks, we will slowly mix more dry until he gets to 100% dry, we prefer dry food!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well of course, he’s excited about canned food! Who wouldn’t be... just don’t give him a choice!!! He’ll eat the dry when he’s hungry enough..

One thing to learn is that Goldens are con men.. they will try to play you. And sometimes you know they are trying to play you, but you give in anyway... just look at those faces!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't use wet foods from a can as they are 90% of the time unbalanced nutrition. Can food is 78% water or more (I've seen 83%) So a can food at 78% moisture and showing 10% Protein equals 45.45% protein on a Dry Matter Basis (DMB). That is an insane amount of protein on a cooked food (different for raw food). In order to be in the recommended range of protein (15-30%) you need a can that is 78% moisture to be around 4-6% Protein. That will equal 18.18-27.27%

Dry food doesn't move the needle much as it's usually only 10% moisture. In a dry food at 10% water and 25% Protein only moves the protein to 27%. So you should always look at foods on a DMB to compare apples to apples.

Here is a DMB calculator online plus the equation if you want to do it yourself








Feline Nutrition Center


advocating a cat-appropriate diet




fnae.org


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I currently mix Purina Puppy Chow Large Dogs canned and kibble, mix about half and half. We are transitioning our 15 week old Golden to all kibble. He loves both, but the canned has so much water that he always gets lose stools. The dry mix improved his bowels, but I want to use up the few cans we have left!


----------



## FirstChild (May 7, 2021)

I try to keep my dogs food as natural as possible. I'm blessed enough to live at a farm and have plenty of food for it! It's a great way to keep them fit including yourself. Even so, they tend to get chubby slowly and I would hate to see them get sick or die younger due to bad health. It
s pretty easy to keep track of their weight and mine with a nice calculator and unit converter that I use from https://rocknets.com to add all the data chronologically in my excel form. Since I started doing that it's much easier to control their food and appetite as well as mine.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I feed a mix of dry and canned. These days, dry is Purina Pro Plan Sport (high protein and fat for an active dog) and a variety of canned, usually about a half can of wet and a cup of PPP AM and PM. I never buy any food, canned or wet, advertised as "grain-free" or that uses a lot of legume protein. For canned, I use a variety of grocery store brands: Purina, Newman's, Pedigree, etc. Once or twice a week, I add "real" food, like a tin of sardines, saluted burger or chopped chicken, etc. Lots of training treats, too. For a puppy, I'd use a large-breed puppy food dry. Maybe include puppy canned in the variety of canned foods.


----------

